# APPLE WATCH FOR DRIVERS?



## JagsFan

Anyone using it? If so, do you like it?


----------



## LAuberX

No Man Bun. No plaid shirts. No beard. No skinny jeans and.....

NO apple products! Overpriced hipster gear.

A good phone can be had for $200.00, exactly why spend $700-800??


----------



## madman2k

LAuberX said:


> No Man Bun. No plaid shirts. No beard. No skinny jeans and.....
> 
> NO apple products! Overpriced hipster gear.
> 
> A good phone can be had for $200.00, exactly why spend $700-800??


The same could be said for vehicles. My 1998 GMC truck will get you where you need to go, why would someone want to spend $400k on a Rolls-Royce?
Everyone has things they want to spend their money on.

I wouldn't be surprised if they integrate the driver software into a smartwatch app eventually. It does seem like it could be pretty cool, but I'm not anywhere near ready to spend that much on a watch. In my case a $30 watch is fine.


----------



## LAuberX

Um... I'm an UberX driver, I use my $200.00 phone to tell me what time it is.

every $30.00 counts when you work for minimum wage.


----------



## gaj

How is having the app on a watch any better than having it on a phone?

Doesn't make any sense to me.

g


----------



## Lidman

How about peach, or cherries or bananas watch. Apple isn't the only fruit out there.


----------



## UberDC

JagsFan said:


> Anyone using it? If so, do you like it?


Why would you need an Apple watch as a driver???


----------



## Clubveg

UberDC said:


> Why would you need an Apple watch as a driver???


So you can accept incoming requests if you're standing outside the car to stretch your legs without worrying about not hearing the beeps. You also don't want to keep taking the Uber phone in and out of its charger/cradle every time you step outside the car.


----------



## Clubveg

I went ahead and bought the cheapest model, Apple offered me a 2 week trial since they didn't have the facility to sync a watch to my phone and try it out in store.

The result: The Uber Partner App Does Not work with the Apple Watch.

I wonder if Uber will ever create an Apple watch app for the drivers since they don't encourage having the app on whilst not seating in the vehicle!!


----------



## Seastriper

You guys think that UP would put up a section for those of us that have extra wireless phones only to sell to other drivers who need them. I just renewed att and have 4 extra iphones. (yes I know I can sell them online but I rather help a driver in need first)..


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy

Seastriper said:


> You guys think that UP would put up a section for those of us that have extra wireless phones only to sell to other drivers who need them. I just renewed att and have 4 extra iphones. (yes I know I can sell them online but I rather help a driver in need first)..


Damn 4 extra iPhones sounds like you robbed at&t or did they have a promotion? Throw some details out there for us and let us get it for cheap remember thats Uber model.


----------



## Seastriper

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Damn 4 extra iPhones sounds like you robbed at&t or did they have a promotion? Throw some details out there for us and let us get it for cheap remember thats Uber model.


It was time for an upgrade for the whole family and I threatened to leave as I always do when it's comes time to renew and got a pretty good deal to stay. They always make out in the end though, but that's the price you pay for avoiding the wireless hopscotch game... lol 

$300 Instant credit to account, $200 credit in 60 days, $80 Month for 10 gb data rollover and $15 for each iphone 5s --> (5s = 64 bit) a month...

Getting rid of 2 iphone 4's and 2 iphone 5's = 32bit...

Won't get much for the 4's maybe $50 online
The 5 I can get $150 on the low end so that's another $400 to throw on my wireless account. All in all my monthly pay remains the same


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy

Seastriper said:


> It was time for an upgrade for the whole family and I threatened to leave as I always do when it's comes time to renew and got a pretty good deal to stay.


Love when you can make a company do shit like this you feel like a BOSS.


----------



## Seastriper

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Love when you can make a company do shit like this you feel like a BOSS.


Well if your going to get SCREWED ---> let yourself be SCREWED on your terms! LOL


----------



## Skyring

I use an Apple Watch. I can use it to tell Siri to change the music or do other stuff without having to fiddle around on the phone screen. I would love a way to make it give me a tap when a ping comes in, so that I'm not always looking at the phone, or having to take it with me when I go to pay for petrol/take a leak/stretch my legs, whatever.

It tells me to stand up when I've been sitting too long, I can use it to check the weather, talk on the phone. Until the Uber driver app arrives, what other apps are handy for drivers?


----------



## mandreyka

All you have to do is keep your bluetooth in your ear when you step outside the car, you can year the pings and you have time to go back in car to accept


----------



## SECOTIME

LAuberX said:


> Um... I'm an UberX driver, I use my $200.00 phone to tell me what time it is.
> 
> every $30.00 counts when you work for minimum wage.


My $40 phone works like magic on my $30 plan

Sure as hell don't need a watch to tell me when its time to stand up.


----------



## copilot123

JagsFan said:


> Anyone using it? If so, do you like it?


Yeah I bought for myself because good for my work it work well with uber partner I always get Sound and vibrate I watch when pax request surprisingly work well


----------



## Linda Gilman

JagsFan said:


> Anyone using it? If so, do you like it?


I'm waiting to hear if anyone uses the watch as a driver.


----------



## Linda Gilman

copilot123 said:


> Yeah I bought for myself because good for my work it work well with uber partner I always get Sound and vibrate I watch when pax request surprisingly work well


How did you set it up!!!


----------



## Undermensch

Linda Gilman said:


> I'm waiting to hear if anyone uses the watch as a driver.


I have one. If it's bound to the phone that runs Uber then it isn't particularly useful. When the phone screen is unlocked (as it is when you are driving) you don't get taps on your wrist for notifications.

So it would only help if you locked the screen and then checked your watch on every notification. Not really helpful.


----------



## Linda Gilman

That's too bad. I would like to be able to tap on the watch without having to fiddle with the phone.


----------



## Guest

Im an apple watch user here too.... Like Undermensch said, it only gives a notification if the phone display is locked.


----------



## Skyring

Not that useful with the driver app. Nowadays, I play audio from my iphone through the car system. When a ping comes in, the sound stops and I check my phone.


----------



## tohunt4me

JagsFan said:


> Anyone using it? If so, do you like it?


They would shoot you for an Apple watch where I work.

No way.

No watch.

No jewelry.


----------



## Mikedamirault

I don't have an Apple Watch yet, but I do plan to get one soon

If Uber were to upgrade their app to include an Apple Watch app, I could see the Apple Watch being quite useful for us

One good use, is when we're waiting on a pax, we are unable to check other parts of the app, like the earnings graph/estimated total, rating, etc., this means when you get a stacked ping, and you drop off pax 1, you can't see any of that information until after you finally drop off pax 2, (and then pax 3, pax 4, etc depending how many stacked pings you get and the demand in the area), so say you're wondering how much you made so far while waiting for pax 2, too bad, you don't get access to it... BUT, this kind of information could be added to an Apple Watch app, just look at your wrist and, "cool, I made $xx"

Another good use is at a FIFO lot, while the Apple Watch doesn't get notifications unless the iPhone is locked, the Uber app only sends ping notifications when the app itself is not on top (say like if you are using a web browser or video streaming app while you wait), the circle countdown timer we get when we get a ping does not count to the iPhone as a notification (only windowshade notifications count), so as long as the partner app is up on the iPhone itself, the app should be able to push pings to an Apple Watch app, along with this, when I'm at the airport, I use an app called Planes Live to check incoming and outgoing flights, this app includes an Apple Watch app, so you could watch for incoming flights and accept a ping when you get it without having to be next to your phone


----------



## mattadams

I have an apple watch... I actually started using it before I got on uber, but thought I might be able to at least accept ride requests with it... it doesn't really work that way, bummer. Uber passenger app actually works pretty cool on it, you can request from your watch, watch the map with the car as it approaches you, etc. and is pretty neat... but, not for drivers.
I use mine mainly for fitness stuff, like tracking my runs... so whether it worked with uber or not was fairly irrelevant.


----------



## Linda Gilman

So, I know that when I lock my phone I'll get a buzz on my watch...I have to turn my phone on....it's not that big a deal but it's useful when I put my phone in my pocket in the store and can still get a request from watch...and, don't have to answer if I don't want to take it. 

Has anyone read about Uber losing $3 Billion last year? I know that drivers are pissed off but that's a big loss. Also, how many of you guys get tips?


----------



## Linda Gilman

So, I know that when I lock my phone I'll get a buzz on my watch...I have to turn my phone on....it's not that big a deal but it's useful when I put my phone in my pocket in the store and can still get a request from watch...and, don't have to answer if I don't want to take it.

Has anyone read about Uber losing $3 Billion last year? I know that drivers are pissed off but that's a big loss. Also, how many of you guys get tips?


mattadams said:


> I have an apple watch... I actually started using it before I got on uber, but thought I might be able to at least accept ride requests with it... it doesn't really work that way, bummer. Uber passenger app actually works pretty cool on it, you can request from your watch, watch the map with the car as it approaches you, etc. and is pretty neat... but, not for drivers.
> I use mine mainly for fitness stuff, like tracking my runs... so whether it worked with uber or not was fairly irrelevant.





Mikedamirault said:


> I don't have an Apple Watch yet, but I do plan to get one soon
> 
> If Uber were to upgrade their app to include an Apple Watch app, I could see the Apple Watch being quite useful for us
> 
> One good use, is when we're waiting on a pax, we are unable to check other parts of the app, like the earnings graph/estimated total, rating, etc., this means when you get a stacked ping, and you drop off pax 1, you can't see any of that information until after you finally drop off pax 2, (and then pax 3, pax 4, etc depending how many stacked pings you get and the demand in the area), so say you're wondering how much you made so far while waiting for pax 2, too bad, you don't get access to it... BUT, this kind of information could be added to an Apple Watch app, just look at your wrist and, "cool, I made $xx"
> 
> Another good use is at a FIFO lot, while the Apple Watch doesn't get notifications unless the iPhone is locked, the Uber app only sends ping notifications when the app itself is not on top (say like if you are using a web browser or video streaming app while you wait), the circle countdown timer we get when we get a ping does not count to the iPhone as a notification (only windowshade notifications count), so as long as the partner app is up on the iPhone itself, the app should be able to push pings to an Apple Watch app, along with this, when I'm at the airport, I use an app called Planes Live to check incoming and outgoing flights, this app includes an Apple Watch app, so you could watch for incoming flights and accept a ping when you get it without having to be next to your phone


Hey Mike, that was helpful. I always go on the website for our airport but I have to leave Uber while checking.


----------



## Linda Gilman

So, I know that when I lock my phone I'll get a buzz on my watch...I have to turn my phone on....it's not that big a deal but it's useful when I put my phone in my pocket in the store and can still get a request from watch...and, don't have to answer if I don't want to take it.

Has anyone read about Uber losing $3 Billion last year? I know that drivers are pissed off but that's a big loss. Also, how many of you guys get tips?


mattadams said:


> I have an apple watch... I actually started using it before I got on uber, but thought I might be able to at least accept ride requests with it... it doesn't really work that way, bummer. Uber passenger app actually works pretty cool on it, you can request from your watch, watch the map with the car as it approaches you, etc. and is pretty neat... but, not for drivers.
> I use mine mainly for fitness stuff, like tracking my runs... so whether it worked with uber or not was fairly irrelevant.





Mikedamirault said:


> I don't have an Apple Watch yet, but I do plan to get one soon
> 
> If Uber were to upgrade their app to include an Apple Watch app, I could see the Apple Watch being quite useful for us
> 
> One good use, is when we're waiting on a pax, we are unable to check other parts of the app, like the earnings graph/estimated total, rating, etc., this means when you get a stacked ping, and you drop off pax 1, you can't see any of that information until after you finally drop off pax 2, (and then pax 3, pax 4, etc depending how many stacked pings you get and the demand in the area), so say you're wondering how much you made so far while waiting for pax 2, too bad, you don't get access to it... BUT, this kind of information could be added to an Apple Watch app, just look at your wrist and, "cool, I made $xx"
> 
> Another good use is at a FIFO lot, while the Apple Watch doesn't get notifications unless the iPhone is locked, the Uber app only sends ping notifications when the app itself is not on top (say like if you are using a web browser or video streaming app while you wait), the circle countdown timer we get when we get a ping does not count to the iPhone as a notification (only windowshade notifications count), so as long as the partner app is up on the iPhone itself, the app should be able to push pings to an Apple Watch app, along with this, when I'm at the airport, I use an app called Planes Live to check incoming and outgoing flights, this app includes an Apple Watch app, so you could watch for incoming flights and accept a ping when you get it without having to be next to your phone


Hey Mike, that was helpful. I always go on the website for our airport but I have to leave Uber while checking.


----------



## Linda Gilman

So, I know that when I lock my phone I'll get a buzz on my watch...I have to turn my phone on....it's not that big a deal but it's useful when I put my phone in my pocket in the store and can still get a request from watch...and, don't have to answer if I don't want to take it.

Has anyone read about Uber losing $3 Billion last year? I know that drivers are pissed off but that's a big loss. Also, how many of you guys get tips?


mattadams said:


> I have an apple watch... I actually started using it before I got on uber, but thought I might be able to at least accept ride requests with it... it doesn't really work that way, bummer. Uber passenger app actually works pretty cool on it, you can request from your watch, watch the map with the car as it approaches you, etc. and is pretty neat... but, not for drivers.
> I use mine mainly for fitness stuff, like tracking my runs... so whether it worked with uber or not was fairly irrelevant.





Mikedamirault said:


> I don't have an Apple Watch yet, but I do plan to get one soon
> 
> If Uber were to upgrade their app to include an Apple Watch app, I could see the Apple Watch being quite useful for us
> 
> One good use, is when we're waiting on a pax, we are unable to check other parts of the app, like the earnings graph/estimated total, rating, etc., this means when you get a stacked ping, and you drop off pax 1, you can't see any of that information until after you finally drop off pax 2, (and then pax 3, pax 4, etc depending how many stacked pings you get and the demand in the area), so say you're wondering how much you made so far while waiting for pax 2, too bad, you don't get access to it... BUT, this kind of information could be added to an Apple Watch app, just look at your wrist and, "cool, I made $xx"
> 
> Another good use is at a FIFO lot, while the Apple Watch doesn't get notifications unless the iPhone is locked, the Uber app only sends ping notifications when the app itself is not on top (say like if you are using a web browser or video streaming app while you wait), the circle countdown timer we get when we get a ping does not count to the iPhone as a notification (only windowshade notifications count), so as long as the partner app is up on the iPhone itself, the app should be able to push pings to an Apple Watch app, along with this, when I'm at the airport, I use an app called Planes Live to check incoming and outgoing flights, this app includes an Apple Watch app, so you could watch for incoming flights and accept a ping when you get it without having to be next to your phone


Hey Mike, that was helpful. I always go on the website for our airport but I have to leave Uber while checking.


----------



## Linda Gilman

So, I know that when I lock my phone I'll get a buzz on my watch...I have to turn my phone on....it's not that big a deal but it's useful when I put my phone in my pocket in the store and can still get a request from watch...and, don't have to answer if I don't want to take it.

Has anyone read about Uber losing $3 Billion last year? I know that drivers are pissed off but that's a big loss. Also, how many of you guys get tips?


mattadams said:


> I have an apple watch... I actually started using it before I got on uber, but thought I might be able to at least accept ride requests with it... it doesn't really work that way, bummer. Uber passenger app actually works pretty cool on it, you can request from your watch, watch the map with the car as it approaches you, etc. and is pretty neat... but, not for drivers.
> I use mine mainly for fitness stuff, like tracking my runs... so whether it worked with uber or not was fairly irrelevant.





Mikedamirault said:


> I don't have an Apple Watch yet, but I do plan to get one soon
> 
> If Uber were to upgrade their app to include an Apple Watch app, I could see the Apple Watch being quite useful for us
> 
> One good use, is when we're waiting on a pax, we are unable to check other parts of the app, like the earnings graph/estimated total, rating, etc., this means when you get a stacked ping, and you drop off pax 1, you can't see any of that information until after you finally drop off pax 2, (and then pax 3, pax 4, etc depending how many stacked pings you get and the demand in the area), so say you're wondering how much you made so far while waiting for pax 2, too bad, you don't get access to it... BUT, this kind of information could be added to an Apple Watch app, just look at your wrist and, "cool, I made $xx"
> 
> Another good use is at a FIFO lot, while the Apple Watch doesn't get notifications unless the iPhone is locked, the Uber app only sends ping notifications when the app itself is not on top (say like if you are using a web browser or video streaming app while you wait), the circle countdown timer we get when we get a ping does not count to the iPhone as a notification (only windowshade notifications count), so as long as the partner app is up on the iPhone itself, the app should be able to push pings to an Apple Watch app, along with this, when I'm at the airport, I use an app called Planes Live to check incoming and outgoing flights, this app includes an Apple Watch app, so you could watch for incoming flights and accept a ping when you get it without having to be next to your phone


Hey Mike, that was helpful. I always go on the website for our airport but I have to leave Uber while checking. By the way...I don't see Planes Live rather Plane Finder for $3.99. Is that the one?


----------



## Mikedamirault

Linda Gilman said:


> Hey Mike, that was helpful. I always go on the website for our airport but I have to leave Uber while checking. By the way...I don't see Planes Live rather Plane Finder for $3.99. Is that the one?


It's Planes Live by Apalon Apps, the regular app is $4.99 though I have the ad riddled free version, Plane Finder may be a better option though


----------



## BruiserB

I have one. Not bought specifically for Uber Driving. Most useful thing I've found is that I can use it as a remote to restart music that I've had playing when it is paused by me hitting Start Trip, etc. I can restart the music quicker and more discreetly on the watch than by switching to the music app, starting the music, then switch back to the Uber app on the phone. I can just swipe up on my watch face to get the playback control and hit play as I'm pulling away. The passenger doesn't then see me fiddling with the phone.


----------

